# 06 FSI oil pump and balance shaft failure



## Upstate_Imports (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there a high rate of failure to these oil pumps, this is the second time I've seem the sprocket bolt shear off caused by the balance shaft seizing up. Dealer says no. $1300 oil pump.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ive heard of 3 or 4 now. all of them in this last February/march actually.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

You could always disable the balance shafts.... See the 2nd page.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5365244-Another-GT3071r-coming-right-up!/page2


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

You can also swap in a 1.8t oil pump and remove the balance shafts all together. 
This is a little more involved but you won't have to worry about shaft failure anymore


----------



## okswerve16 (Feb 28, 2010)

if you need one i have a balance shaft assembly with pretty low mileage availible


----------



## Upstate_Imports (Aug 6, 2011)

VW of America are saying that it is not a known problem. A customers car came in with a locked up balance shaft and sheared off bolt to the sprocket, I replaced the pump with brand new from the dealer and 6k miles later the same exact problem again, but now took out the rods and mains, VW says thats not common and they are unwilling to help at all. So I am looking for documented cases to try to fight this one out. The dealer is going to work with me on credit for the store, since I do some much business with them. The best part is it was at the dealer for the problem both time the failure occurred and was diagnosed by the dealer and then the customer brought the car to me, so it was diagnosed by the dealer and VW of America still wont do anything.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

If the work wasn't performed by them, they are not responsible.


----------



## Upstate_Imports (Aug 6, 2011)

You are correct, but if their part failed because it is a know problem, then they are responsible. The engine failed because their pump failed.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Upstate_Imports said:


> $1300 oil pump.


I have a very low mileage used one for sale if needed.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Upstate_Imports said:


> $1300 oil pump.


Holy crap.... I did not know this when I cut into my balance shaft gears. Oh well, turned out.

What ever happened with this anyway?


----------



## trevaberry (Feb 27, 2015)

*have you still got the balance shaft unit mate*



okswerve16 said:


> if you need one i have a balance shaft assembly with pretty low mileage availible


have you still got the balance shaft unit mate 07544917344


----------

